# USB/MPI Adapter : Erfahrungen



## Bro (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Privatnutzer und habe mir eine günstige Siemens S7 313C bei ebay gekauft. 
Nun brauch ich noch ein USB/MPI Adapter. 
Bei ebay gibt es schon billige Geräte für 50€. 

(siehe z.B.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-USB-MPI-...uting_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item1e5cf06b15
)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Adapter sammeln können oder eine ander günstige Alternative?

Danke im Voraus.

MfG Bro
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Der USB/MPI Adapter von ebay aus China funktioniert (Kosten: 40€), es ist auch kein Problem mit dem Zoll entstanden. 
Für Leute die nur damit Üben wollen, ist es eine billige Alternative.


----------



## astranik (27 Juli 2010)

Da es ein echtes Siemens-Teil ist, denke ich, dass es ohne Probleme damit funktionieren wird. Billiger wird man wahrscheinlich nur Adapter von Fremdherstellern bekommen. Da ist jedoch nicht sichergestellt, dass alles funktioniert. (OK, ist es bei Siemens-Teilen auch nicht immer )


Datenblatt siehe hier:

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/DA/DAzODk4OQAA_16983464_HB/PC_Adapter_USB_d.pdf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Juli 2010)

astranik schrieb:


> Da es ein echtes Siemens-Teil ist, denke ich, dass es ohne Probleme damit funktionieren wird. Billiger wird man wahrscheinlich nur Adapter von Fremdherstellern bekommen. Da ist jedoch nicht sichergestellt, dass alles funktioniert. (OK, ist es bei Siemens-Teilen auch nicht immer )
> 
> 
> Datenblatt siehe hier:
> ...



Das bezweifle ich doch stark, dass das ein Siemens-Teil ist. 
Siehe Aufdruck:
For SEMIES S7-300 *ROFL*
Auch das Herkunftsland spricht nicht gerade für ein Originalteil... 

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Benutze doch mal die SUCHE-Funktion, hier gabs schonmal einen Beitrag über die dinger...


----------



## astranik (27 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich doch stark, dass das ein Siemens-Teil ist.
> Siehe Aufdruck:
> For SEMIES S7-300 *ROFL*
> Auch das Herkunftsland spricht nicht gerade für ein Originalteil...
> ...


 
Ich hab jetzt nur nach der Bestellnummer geschaut, und die ist richtig.
Dem Herkunftsland nach zu beurteilen handelt es sich bei diesem Angebot aber vielleicht/wahrscheinlich um Produktpiratie.


----------



## Benjamin (27 Juli 2010)

*ROFL*For Semies S7-300

Aber Spaß beiseite. Das ist definitv kein Original Siemens Zubehör. Das richtige (teure) liegt neben mir auf dem Tisch.

Muss natürlich nicht heissen, das das Gerät nicht funktioniert. Ausserdem kostet es einen Bruchteil des Originals.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juli 2010)

Bro schrieb:


> Nun brauch ich noch ein USB/MPI Adapter.
> Bei ebay gibt es schon billige Geräte für 50€.



Wer billig kauft, kauft oft ein zweites Mal.

Wenn der Zoll das Teil einkassiert, hast Du 50 EUR 
verloren und an Erfahrung gewonnen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Bro,

durch benutzung der SuFu wärst du hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31429 gelandet..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Bro (27 Juli 2010)

Diesen Text habe ich schon gelesen, aber dort wurden leider keine Erfahrungsberichte ausgetauscht, deswegen blogge ich hier, trotzdem danke.


----------



## The Blue (27 Juli 2010)

Ich hab mit dem Adaper gute Erfahrungen gemacht...

Bei manchen Anlagen hat man nur das Problem,
das der Adapter nicht mit Spannung versorgt wird.
Abhilfe schafft da ein selbst gebastelter Y-Stecker zur Spannungsversorgung ^^


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Juli 2010)

*Profibus...*

Profibus ist damit halt nich, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Profibus ist damit halt nich, oder?



Laut *ebay-Beschreibung* schon Profibus bis 1,5 MBit/s ... aber nur DP.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Juli 2010)

*netlink...*

Ich bevorzuge da halt den NetLinkUSB, der kann alle Geschwindigkeiten (bis 12Mbit), und Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Und er ist schnell. Kostet dafür halt auch was.

Das ist ja bestimmt nur so ein billig Adapter, der intern einen USB Seriell Wandler hat und dadurch lahm ist!


----------



## b1k86-DL (30 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da halt den NetLinkUSB, der kann alle Geschwindigkeiten (bis 12Mbit), und Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Und er ist schnell. Kostet dafür halt auch was.
> 
> Das ist ja bestimmt nur so ein billig Adapter, der intern einen USB Seriell Wandler hat und dadurch lahm ist!



oder den neuen ACCON-NetLink-USB compact! Ein super Gerät!

Gruß B1k-DL


----------



## f.trapp (27 März 2013)

The Blue schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Adaper gute Erfahrungen gemacht...
> 
> Bei manchen Anlagen hat man nur das Problem,
> das der Adapter nicht mit Spannung versorgt wird.
> Abhilfe schafft da ein selbst gebastelter Y-Stecker zur Spannungsversorgung ^^



Ich bauche leider auch diesen Billigadapter für meine Facharbeit. leider habe ich das Problem, das dieser nicht erkannt wird, habe das Gefühl das liegt an der Spannungsversorgung anders als die original Adapter bekommen diese Dinger ihre Spannungsversorgug ausschließlich über den USB Port. Und da kommt dann der Y Adapter ins Spiel? Hat da jemand weitere Infos für mich?

Gruß

T.


----------



## DerMatze (27 März 2013)

Bro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ein Privatnutzer und habe mir eine günstige Siemens S7 313C bei ebay gekauft.
> Nun brauch ich noch ein USB/MPI Adapter.
> Bei ebay gibt es schon billige Geräte für 50€.
> ...



Hallo,

also ich habe mir so ein ähnliche billig Adapterkabel bei ebay organisiert. Es ist nach einem Test sofort in die Tonne gewandert!
Besorge die den SIMATIC PC USB Adpter (6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0) der funktioniert problemlos.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Eliot (28 März 2013)

Y-Adapter heisst das du dir einfach einen Profibusstecker machst der 1:1 durchverbunden ist (am besten einen also mit PG-Buchse) und zusätzlich 2 Strippen rausführst für eine externe Spannungsversorgung. Pin 2 (Masse) und 7(+24V) waren +24V bzw 0V. 
Macht mein originaler Siemens-Adapter genauso, ne CPU stellt die 5V bereit und das Ding läuft, an einer ET200 gehts dann aber nicht...

Gruß Eliot


----------



## Harry (24 August 2013)

Habe mir für private Zwecke auch diesen "SEMIES S7-300" Adapter gekauft. Lieferzeit war rund 2 Wochen, Kaufpreis ca. 35 Euro inkl. Versand.
Mitgeliefert wird eine CD-ROM mit (so wie es mir scheint) original Siemens Treiber-Software (PC-Adapter V2.0).
Da ich einen neueren Treiber hatte (in der Fehlermeldung stand etwas von v8.2) installierte ich den mitgelieferten Treiber manuell. Mit dem bereits installierten Treiber funktionierte der Adapter nämlich nicht.
Dann in Step 7 (V5.5) den PC-Adapter auswählen und.... alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Bis jetzt mit einer S7-315 2DP sowie mit WinccFlex 2008 Runtime getestet. 
Betriebssystem: XP Prof


----------



## chr2002 (2 November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch so ein Chinesen Teil.....leider :-( 
Beim Auspacken kam mir erstmal der Typisch Chinesische Gestank entgegen...Also Rohs is hier mal nicht  Egal, aber auf Windows 7 X64 bekomme ich das Ding nicht zum Laufen. Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tips für mich. 

Die Fehlermeldung war erst "Das Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden"

Dann habe ich erstmal den Treiber wieder deinstalliert und auch "Treibersoftware löschen" gewählt.
Dann den Treiber von der CD nochmal installiert und jetzt sagt er mir, dass er keine Treiber finden :-( Schei... X64 wohl 

Da ich mit meinem IE/PB Link auch alles machen kann incl Wincc flex 2008 + Runtime, bleibt meine CPU erstmal vom Chinesen verschont  Aber irgendwann möchte ich den Adapter trotzdem zum Laufen bringen


----------



## rf91909 (13 November 2013)

Harry schrieb:


> Habe mir für private Zwecke auch diesen "SEMIES S7-300" Adapter gekauft. Lieferzeit war rund 2 Wochen, Kaufpreis ca. 35 Euro inkl. Versand.
> Mitgeliefert wird eine CD-ROM mit (so wie es mir scheint) original Siemens Treiber-Software (PC-Adapter V2.0).
> Da ich einen neueren Treiber hatte (in der Fehlermeldung stand etwas von v8.2) installierte ich den mitgelieferten Treiber manuell. Mit dem bereits installierten Treiber funktionierte der Adapter nämlich nicht.
> Dann in Step 7 (V5.5) den PC-Adapter auswählen und.... alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Bis jetzt mit einer S7-315 2DP sowie mit WinccFlex 2008 Runtime getestet.
> Betriebssystem: XP Prof


Ich habe auch diesen Adapter für daheim.
 Wie genau installiert man den mitgelieferten Treiber manuell, damit er funktioniert?  Über eine möglichst genaue Beschreibung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
 Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## bananajoe (27 Januar 2014)

Harry schrieb:


> Habe mir für private Zwecke auch diesen "SEMIES S7-300" Adapter gekauft. Lieferzeit war rund 2 Wochen, Kaufpreis ca. 35 Euro inkl. Versand.
> Mitgeliefert wird eine CD-ROM mit (so wie es mir scheint) original Siemens Treiber-Software (PC-Adapter V2.0).
> Da ich einen neueren Treiber hatte (in der Fehlermeldung stand etwas von v8.2) installierte ich den mitgelieferten Treiber manuell. Mit dem bereits installierten Treiber funktionierte der Adapter nämlich nicht.
> Dann in Step 7 (V5.5) den PC-Adapter auswählen und.... alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Bis jetzt mit einer S7-315 2DP sowie mit WinccFlex 2008 Runtime getestet.
> Betriebssystem: XP Prof



Ich benutze ebenfalls so ein China-Adapter. Hat bisher eigentlich auch immer super funktioniert. Nun habe ich den Sinamics Starter installiert und dieser hat wohl auch leider den USB-MPI-Adapter Treiber upgedatet. Nun funktioniert er nicht mehr :-( 

Kannst du mir mal beschreiben wie man den alten Treiber wieder installiert? Über das normale Setup geht es leider nicht mehr.


----------

